# MGV questions _how to rent?



## truebrit (Apr 7, 2013)

As a current MGV owner, I have some questions on renting our timeshare --
1.  Where is the best place to advertise to rent?  Have posted on Redweek, but people are not giving us enough notice to get our timeshare -- it is never available.  
2.  Have heard of FlipKey -- has anyone used them?
3.  We are finding it increasingly harder to get weeks at our timeshare thru Monarch, is this because Diamond is taking over more of the actual rooms available at the Monarch resorts?  Has anyone run into this problem?

Thank you.


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 8, 2013)

truebrit said:


> 3.  We are finding it increasingly harder to get weeks at our timeshare thru Monarch, is this because Diamond is taking over more of the actual rooms available at the Monarch resorts?  Has anyone run into this problem?



I'm a total newbie so I can't speak from experience. However I've been reading a lot about the DRI management of Monarch resorts. Here is a thread that discusses some of the issues you may experience: http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=180409


----------

